# [video included in post#34] Katkoota is a BIRD!



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SM, I can NOT catch up with you and respond to what I missed! I tried a little, but too bad there are only 24 hours in a day (if only we can increase the number of hours in one day). 

It is nice to catch up though. I will get back to checking in whenever I get the chance. But for now, I just wanted to say that I hope you all are doing good :grouphug:

The malts are back, safe and sound. They had a wonderful time. I took 5,000+ pictures :w00t: I guess that my addiction to photography is continuously growing. Hey, but now I wonder, how on earth will I get the chance to upload all these into my computer, resize the huge sizes and share ALL THESE that I took!!!!! I guess that the way I will go about it is share: little by little. I might put a bunch in a slide show; will see how will it go since BOY AM I BUSY with tones of other things to do.

Briefly speaking about the malts' trip period: They were fun to have around and were happy to travel. Snowy ... omg!!! that boy was born to explore EVERYTHING in excitement when he gets the chance. He is one very outgoing and expressive boy; you can sense and see his excitement from miles away!! he needs at least four eyes to watch him though; energetic, alert and mischievous maltese need loads of attention. Crystal is less expressive. She tends to cause less trouble:innocent: she does get her crazy times (which I wanna show you what I mean in videos I took), but comparing to Snowy. she is a less trouble-maker. She was just so happy to be able to go everywhere with mommy :wub2:

Some days, the malts drove me crazy though. It all starts with Snowy and then Crystal copies and does the same!!!! When you are on the move, it can get crazy with two malts; so every small mischief they try to do, is double the effort. Let me not forget to mention that everything I do and any decision I make, I put these two angels as my first creatures to consider before making it. I know that I wouldn't have done it without friends and the world's sweetest mum, cutest lil bro and family :wub::wub: in some places, and a couple of times, I had to leave the malts with my family (who were in the same region) for some time while I traveled to other places.

I will continue blabbing about the trip with pictures and videos in another time. I need to leave the house for the evening today (there are still other people I need to catch up with - going to hang out with this tonight), but just before I do, I have a video that I wanna share. I worked on it on our way back. It is still under process (not completed yet, but sure will be). The title of it says: *"Kat is a Bird"* I will only share it here in SM *if* you guessed it  

what do I mean by this title? any idea? 
Ok, one of you, SMers, knows it. Or at least, I hope she didn't forget about that phrase  if so, she can give a hint:chili:. 

hmm lets see what will come into your thoughts regarding that ^_^

xoxo
Kat

*EDITED:* I just wanted to also add that I LOVE SM's banner, colors, design  looks professional and GREAT - well done. Also, loving all the malts up there too :wub: oh and that sweet smiling malt looks so familiar to the monster who I have here


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, so glad you and the babies are back!!!! We missed you so much!!

I know what you are talking about but I will not say a word. Let everyone guess!! Get that video up, I want to see it!!! Hugs and love to you and the babies!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Back! You have been missed!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:dothewave: KAT'S BACK :chili::chili: So glad to have you back here Kat. 3,000 pictures :new_shocked::new_shocked: Boy are you lucky you were born in the era of digital or it would have cost a fortune to just develop them Can't wait to see more. 
Kat is a bird??? I don't know. Maybe, you went parasailing??? Two other friends of mine did that just this week so that's what I'm guessing.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WELCOME BACK KAT!!! Glad you had safe and wonderful travels. Cant' wait to see pics. "Kat is a bird," hmmm, does this have something to do with you travelling so much? OR did Snowy convince you one day to run around like crazy with him so much so that it looked like you were flying? Not sure, but I hope someoine guesses soon so that we can see the video!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeay!! So glad you're back!!! I'd love to see a video of a "tree hugging"

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: ....no, I'm only kidding. I've been enjoying your updates on FB over the summer.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome back !!! and i cannot wait to see all the pics n videos!!!! did u skydive??????????????


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:yahoo:*KAT"S BACK:yahoo::clap::wub::aktion033::smilie_daumenpos::yes::rofl:arty::flowers::clap::woohoo2::sLo_grouphug3::cloud9::dancing banana::celebrate - firewor:happy dance::Flowers 2:*


*can you tell I missed you:heart:*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome back Kat!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome home, sweetie and babies. 



 xoxoxoxoxoox

First thing that came to my mind was "Freebird" by Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Kat!!.. It's so great to have you back!! :chili:..Can't wait to see your video...they are always always awesome!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

WAHOO, welcome back, Kat, Snowy and Crystal! :smootch:

Nice to see you came back safe and healthy and wonderful to hear you all spent a great time on your exciting travel!!!

:cheer:

Can't wait to know more about it ... and curious to see your photos!!! :thumbsup:

Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- I'm sooooooooooooooo glad that you're back. Can't wait to see pictures and hear more about your advernture. BTW -- I too remember the story behind "Kat is a Bird".  If I remember correctly, you Dad called you this when you were a little girl.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Soooo happy to see you back arty: arty: arty: Can't wait to see all your pics and hear about your adventures.

:Waiting:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad Kat, Snowy, and Crystal are back!!
looking forward to hearing more about your trip!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome back Kat, Snowy and Crystal!!! Sure missed 
you..Can't wait to see all the pics of your adventure.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yippee!!! Kat's back!! Oh I hope you, Snowy and Crystal had just the best time ever! Can't wait to see all the pics. I can imagine all the pics you took. I took over 200 at Callie's birthday party and that was only a few hours! :HistericalSmiley: btw...my addiction to taking pictures is entirely your fault. Hope you know that!

And I know what Kat's a bird means!! I guessed it a long time ago and totally freaked Kat out. :innocent: Yep, just call me Carnac the Magnificent! (JK) Can't wait to see the video!!!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Kat -- I'm sooooooooooooooo glad that you're back. Can't wait to see pictures and hear more about your advernture. BTW -- I too remember the story behind "Kat is a Bird".  If I remember correctly, you Dad called you this when you were a little girl.



Katkoota means 'little chick' which is her father's pet name for her, if I remember correctly. But this is a different story.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat, so so so glad you're back!!! :chili: :yes: :yahoo: :celebrate - firewor


I'm glad you had fun and a safe trip. Can't wait to see the video!! :aktion033:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so glad you're back! From where I have no idea hahahha. I just know I made a post asking about you a few weeks ago. I got worried when I saw you hadn't posted in a while. And then I went on vacation for a week, and I came back and you STILL hadn't posted. And someone said you had mentioned you'd be gone for a while...but I musta missed that.
So yeah I dunno where you went, but I'd love to hear all about it hahah :chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:Welcome back, Kat!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili:We have really, really missed you, hun!!!! :dothewave: It's sooo good to have you back! :cheer: Hahaha, can you tell I'm happy to be able to see Snowy and Crystal pics and videos again? :thumbsup: I can't wait to see all your photos and hear all about your summer adventures! :wub: I think Crystal and Lacie's Mom guessed right. :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, Kat! So glad you're back with us, and glad that you had a fun time with the fluffs and family. I'm looking forward to your vid! xoxoxo

Sweetie Bonnie sends kisses and nose sniffs to you, Snowy and Crystal.:smootch::smootch::smootch:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Kat........I am waiting on that video. Where is it my friend??? Soooo glad you are BACK!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all!!

By the way, I am LOVING the guesses 



Snowbody said:


> Kat is a bird??? I don't know. Maybe, you went parasailing??? Two other friends of mine did that just this week so that's what I'm guessing.





Johita said:


> "Kat is a bird," hmmm, does this have something to do with you travelling so much? OR did Snowy convince you one day to run around like crazy with him so much so that it looked like you were flying? Not sure, but I hope someoine guesses soon so that we can see the video!





uniquelovdolce said:


> did u skydive??????????????





KAG said:


> YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free bird xoxoxoxoxoox
> 
> First thing that came to my mind was "Freebird" by Lynyrd Skynyrd.





suzimalteselover said:


> I think Crystal and Lacie's Mom guessed right. :aktion033:


wait till you see ^_^ will tell about it once I have the vid up.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I know what you are talking about


Good that you didn't forget about it :chili:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> I can imagine all the pics you took. I took over 200 at Callie's birthday party and that was only a few hours! :HistericalSmiley: btw...my addiction to taking pictures is entirely your fault. Hope you know that!
> I guessed it a long time ago and totally freaked Kat out. :innocent: Yep, just call me Carnac the Magnificent! (JK) Can't wait to see the video!!!


:HistericalSmiley: oh Crystal, you SURE freaked me out!!!! One good at these guessing games:thumbsup:
LOL I am loving your photography addiction - you sure can blame me for it anytime if you like :HistericalSmiley: - it all means a huge treat for me to see your photos because I loooooooooove these fluffs of yours:wub: 



The A Team said:


> I'd love to see a video of a "tree hugging"


I have no idea what Pat is talking about 

...ok, maybe I do :smrofl: I guess that I left the French lady's customers something to remember about :smrofl:

Glad that you enjoyed the pix and updates in FB, my friend - I LOVE FB's mobile application; quicker and more fun when you are on a rush. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> BTW -- I too remember the story behind "Kat is a Bird".  If I remember correctly, you Dad called you this when you were a little girl.





Crystal&Zoe said:


> Katkoota means 'little chick' which is her father's pet name for her, if I remember correctly. *But this is a different story.*


Lynne and Crystal, good memory:smilie_daumenpos: 

Hey wait a minute, Lynne...Katkoota is, indeed, a bird :HistericalSmiley:
but just like Crystal said, it is a different story...wait till I share it. 



SugarBob62 said:


> I'm so glad you're back! From where I have no idea hahahha. I just know I made a post asking about you a few weeks ago. I got worried when I saw you hadn't posted in a while. And then I went on vacation for a week, and I came back and you STILL hadn't posted. And someone said you had mentioned you'd be gone for a while...but I musta missed that.
> So yeah I dunno where you went, but I'd love to hear all about it hahah :chili:


I hope you had a good vacation, Amanda :hugging: I was in Europe, btw.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Kat........I am waiting on that video. Where is it my friend???


Video file is right here, Dianne : This is a screen shot of my PC desktop. I circled the video file in yellow in the bellow screen shot. 








I transfered it from my laptop (where I worked on it first) to my computer (laptop needs to go to the computer help-desk)
I'll post late evening tonight (just before going to bed/local time) as there are still a couple of adjustments I need to do in it and haven't got the chance to do yet.
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

WElcome back! Glad to see and the Malts had a wonderful time...you know it's time for piccies!!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe Kat, that pic is just adorable! Crystal and Snowy look so happy and sweet all snuggled up together in bed. :wub::wub::wub: Can't wait for the video!:sHa_banana::happy:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

I haven't been to the movies in a long time and can't wait for the premier of "Kat is a Bird"!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Did you learn to fly a plane? Tree hugging??? what's with that.......hehe.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

O. K. Kat, so let's sit and wait, :HistericalSmiley:!

:Waiting:

By the way, Snowy and Crystal are looking very adorable cuddling together on the pic! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmmm.....Kat is being silent and I really thought what she was talking about, someone actually did guess. Maybe this is something different? I'm waiting too. :Waiting:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:grouphug: Welcome back Kat!! And Snowy and Crystal!!  :chili:
I sure missed you guys!! Can't wait to see the videos and pictures of your trip


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YouTube drove me crazy while I tried to upload the video and make it go to a reasonable quality view :smpullhair: I had to reload it THREE TIMES after changing the sharing settings few times. I guess that the reason for that is because 3 different types of video files were added all together as one after the conversion and all. 

Here comes the story behind "Kat is a Bird". First let me say that I shared that phrase with Dianne (mommy to Rain and CeeCee) when I was telling her about how I wanted to experience free falling/sky diving/flying - I also told Crystal (mommy to Jett, Zoe and Callie) that I will be up for an adventure, but my friend guessed the sky dive idea right on:w00t: 

I left for the trip, I gathered with 5 of my friends and there, we started searching to experience anything that has to do with flying. The closest to where we were was paragliding in Zell am See. My friends and I spent sometime in Zell am See (the malts were in Salzburg with family - both in Austria).

Since it was our first time to paraglide, we flew tandem (with instructors) - there were only 2 instructors, so we had to go 2-2 flying at the same time. Oh my goodness!!! I TOTALLY LOVED IT :chili::chili::chili: You take off from the top of the mountains, fly for about an hour, and then land on the ground. The best part about it is that the instructors also offer the spinning, twisting or twirling (or as I like to call them: sky dancing) in the sky for what ever number of times, as long as there are good thermals, that is doable for as long as you like- I tell you: we ROCKED the sky's dance floor :HistericalSmiley: It was crazy with all the loud screams during the wild rides!! Almost all of us divided the flight to about 30 minutes of a wild ride and 30 min of a calm ride. Calm rides were best for video/picture taking. Yes, I carried my cameras while flying  Although I didn't like the suit that I had to put on (they got very HUGE flying suits for us), it actually kept my 2 small cameras (flip camcorder for video taking + a tiny compact camera for picture taking) into safety during the wild ride ^_^ the suit is filled with closed pockets. It was one of my friends and I who flew at the same time (few seconds after my take off, my friend took off). So what you will see in the video is a yellow paraglider wing (Kat and instructor) and red paraglider wing (friend and instructor). When we were going for the calm ride, I took some photos of my friend and the awesome view. There was a small airport near by with lil airplanes. so in one part of the video, you will see (if you look closely) one small airplane flying beneath our flying altitude - there are certain rules that paragliders have to follow in that area because of the small airport not too far away, but i thought that it was AWESOME to be flying higher than the lil planes as they were still starting to take off LOOOL. In the video, you will also find a full photo of my paraglider wing which was taken by my other friend who waited on the top with us when we took off. There are more pictures that were taken of yellow(kat) and red(friend) from the ground by our second friend-I still don't have these pictures; gotta take them from my friend after he load it to the computer, but I totally LOVED them (saw them through his camera's payback when we first landed). I just can't wait until I get these too.

All in all it was an AWESOME experience! and so happy that I captured it. 
Enough with the blabs...there you go!




I just hope that you don't face trouble viewing it. I just checked into playing it and it seems working fine  
EnJOy!!!! 
xoxo
Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG! Kat, that looks amazing!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I am sooooo happy you didn't tell me you were doing this beforehand. This SM Auntie would have been holding her breath until I knew you were okay. But since you did it and you were fine.
YAHOOOOOO :chili::chili: 
That looked so awesome. How do you take that first step off the mountain?:w00t: Personally I don't like to fly in anything smaller that a 757 but wow what a rush. The view was spectacular. It must have been so much fun. So I guess you check that off your bucket list (you're awfully young for a bucket list tho). So happy you had a terrific time and even happier that you're safe and sound.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sure looks like fun :w00t:, for a crazy person:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. I give you
credit I'm not sure if I would of done that!!! I will say it sure
looks beautiful. I'm so glad you had a wonderful time.:chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

WOW!! Awesome!! Your video brought back some wonderful memories. My very first trip to Europe was in February 1975. I spent a week skiing in Zell Am See, a day sightseeing in Salzburg and three days playing in Munich. We stayed at a very small guest house in Zell Am See and partied every night at a small local hotel named the Gasthof Brucke. It was run by two very handsome brothers, Hans and Ziggy. I swore that someday I was going to get a Dachshund and name him Ziggy. Thanks for sharing your adventure and for taking me on a trip down Memory Lane!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*KAT, I bet you have put a few gray hairs on your parents head:HistericalSmiley:*
*I loved the video, I will never experience that in my life time, it was absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing that with us. I almost felt like I was there.*
*Now what are you up to?:HistericalSmiley:you better take care yourself your loved by so many here *


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!!! That was sooo awesome!!! I love it! and I love your sneakers too ;-) The video was great and I loved how you transitioned to the appropriate song for each scene. The quality is great too. You always do an awesome job with your vids. Do you plan on doing it again and again until you can go solo? OMG!!! Just the thought of it is exciting. My brother and I tried to go sky diving once, but got rained out (after we had already mentally prepared ourselves for it). A lady at my office (in her 50s) went sky diving recently and the urge to try it again is back, but my brother no longer seems interested. So Kat, come to the USA so that we can sky dive together, please, pretty please. LOL, my cousin is hopefully coming to the USA for the first time soon and she said she will def. do it with me (she went bungy jumping like a week ago). I love the adventurous spirit you have Kat and I'm sure you will never forget this experience. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! You did it!!! I'm so thrilled for you. And not only did you get to do your grand adventure, you did it in such a glorious place! Good for you. One of these days I'll get to experience free falling. :yes:

Great video Kat. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow!!! What a cool thing to do!!!! You win hands down.....you had the best summer vacation of anyone!!!!! :aktion033:

How can you ever top this vacation???


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

First of all... WELCOME BACK!!!!!!

And now ... WOW!!!!!!! What an amazing video!! You are so brave to do that!!! I'm so glad you made it safely back to the ground!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, that was incredible! But, I have to ask - was that your sweet giggle around 1:48-1:50? If so, then the video was even more special for me.:wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That is too cool! I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG Kat... what an awesome video!! You are an amazing young lady... you love to grab all that life has to offer ...and GOOD for YOU!... 
Now Me???!... another story... you couldn't pay me enough to take that adventure but loved being to virtually experience it from the comfort and SAFETY! of my office chair LOL . Thank you!!!

BTW I was guessing sky-diving... so not too far off LOL 

So next ..... when are you going to get your pilots license???


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

WOOT Kat!! That is one hella(as we would say in Norcal) amazing adventure! I could tell from the video the exhilarating feeling and the freedom that you must have felt when you were flying. It's so cool. Congrats!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OH GOODNESS KAT!! You are fearless and I love it.:thumbsup: I am so glad you got to do it........the video was awesome!!! I heard you laughing at first.....I would have been crying.:HistericalSmiley: I am so scared of heights.:w00t: I love that you went flying and felt free as a bird.:happy: Next, you will be sky diving!!:blink: It is around 1:00am and I am tired but tomorrow I am going to look at your video again because I just loved it.:wub: Can you believe that I did not see the small planes beneath you. I have got to go back and see that. My little Kat is so fearless and brave:aktion033: and I am so proud that you followed through on your heart's desire!!!:chili: Sending hugs to you~~~~


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How fantastic Kat :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
Looks really fantastic. What a memorable time for you. I have been on a hot air balloon and small planes but I don't think I could do that. Well it would take a little convincing anyway....

Nice job with the video too. Thanks for posting, and inspiring.  :tender:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That looks like soo much fun,I've done , paraplane,gliders and a hot air balloon,plus as a pilot I've flown small single engine up to large twin engine.

Basically ,"I've kept my arms and legs inside the vehicle at all times"....
I'd love to hang glide. That looks like a total blast.I love those sneakers,are they LV?
You're a katbird now!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Kat, you've been so missed. So glad you and the babies are back. Hugs to you.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, that was incredible! But, I have to ask - was that your sweet giggle around 1:48-1:50? If so, then the video was even more special for me.:wub:


I heard the giggle too, it was too cute :0)


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh, that was so cool, Kat!:aktion033: I felt like I was right there with you! What a wonderful experience and such breathtaking beauty!!!! :happy: Thanks for sharing with us. :thumbsup: You always make such great vids too! :you rock: I can't wait to hear and see the rest of your summer adventure!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

*wow!*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Good that you enjoyed viewing the video :happy dance::clap:

oh guys, I really, really, REALLY enjoyed it! The feeling that u get is more than just the ordinary *excitement* feeling. I can't explain it in words. I guess that you gotta feel it in order to understand it 



Snowbody said:


> *How do you take that first step off the mountain?*:w00t: Personally I don't like to fly in anything smaller that a 757 but wow what a rush. It must have been so much fun.


You must run; no, not just run, but SPEED until you reach the tip of the mountain. At that second, you jump - next second, you are in the sky :thumbsup: just keep in mind that the ground is steep a little, so it does need more effort comparing to when running on land.
LOL Sue, I don't really find the traveling air planes as fun as doing these types of sports. It is different. In traveling air planes, you get to see nothing other than the front seat  and clouds or empty sky through the window, maybe if I was in the air plane's control room, I would enjoy it so much ^_^ When paragliding though, it is a different story. Besides, you do have more control and freedom to how, where, how long you wanna go with it :thumbsup: It sure was so much fun - thanks :hugging:



mary-anderson said:


> Sure looks like fun :w00t:, for a crazy person:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:




Trust me, I was called a nut-case by some dear people after they knew about the adventure that I've gone through 



MaryH said:


> WOW!! Awesome!! Your video brought back some wonderful memories. My very first trip to Europe was in February 1975. I spent a week skiing in Zell Am See, a day sightseeing in Salzburg and three days playing in Munich. We stayed at a very small guest house in Zell Am See and partied every night at a small local hotel named the Gasthof Brucke. It was run by two very handsome brothers, Hans and Ziggy. I swore that someday I was going to get a Dachshund and name him Ziggy. Thanks for sharing your adventure and for taking me on a trip down Memory Lane!


Seems like you had a fabulous time. I did enjoy reading it, so thanks to you as well for sharing 



Matilda's mommy said:


> *Now what are you up to?*:HistericalSmiley:you better take care yourself your loved by so many here [/B]


I am back to the busy life here. 
awwh Paula, I sure do love many in SM too:grouphug: that is the reason behind sharing what I love with everyone here :grouphug: 



Johita said:


> So Kat, come to the USA so that we can sky dive together, please, pretty please. LOL, my cousin is hopefully coming to the USA for the first time soon and she said she will def. do it with me (she went bungy jumping like a week ago). I love the adventurous spirit you have Kat and I'm sure you will never forget this experience. Thank you so much for sharing


oh you gotta share a video of that (or picture) once you and your cousin if you did it anytime soon *pretty please* 
oh I LOVE your idea. I tell you, it is always more fun when you do it with others :chili: 



The A Team said:


> How can you ever top this vacation???


Pat, Johita's idea will beat that vacation :clap::two thumbs up:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> And not only did you get to do your grand adventure, you did it in such a glorious place! Good for you. One of these days I'll get to experience free falling. :yes:


you know Crystal, I learned that when I don't plan in so much in advance, things work better :HistericalSmiley: 
this was planned (paragliding in Zell Am See) 1 week before we actually did it  
if you get to experience free falling, I hope you will also share :chili:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, that was incredible! But, I have to ask - was that your sweet giggle around 1:48-1:50? If so, then the video was even more special for me.:wub:





Johita said:


> I heard the giggle too, it was too cute :0)


Maybe it was Hans (instructor) giggling :HistericalSmiley:

.....gotta admit that i was too lazy to mute all the video clips, after all the hassle of transferring the video while still working on it to my computer and doing lots of adjustments and fixing :smpullhair: 
I don't really like how my voice sounds in videos, but oh well, good that you liked it .. that wasn't Hans; it was me giggling :blush: 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Now Me???!... another story... you couldn't pay me enough to take that adventure but loved being to virtually experience it *from the comfort and SAFETY! of my office chair* LOL . Thank you!!!
> 
> BTW I was guessing sky-diving... so not too far off LOL


LOOOL thanks for the giggles :HistericalSmiley: glad to take you along virtually :hugging: and way to go for being close to your guess :aktion033:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Can you believe that I did not see the small planes beneath you. I have got to go back and see that.


It was one plane that I captured in the video. A small one. That little airport is for those small planes.

Here it is:









a close up









as you notice it @ 1:57 of the video, you will see it fly and more clear @ 1:58



michellerobison said:


> That looks like soo much fun,I've done , paraplane,gliders and a hot air balloon,plus as a pilot I've flown small single engine up to large twin engine.
> 
> Basically ,"I've kept my arms and legs inside the vehicle at all times"....
> I'd love to hang glide. That looks like a total blast.I love those sneakers,are they LV?


love reading what you were up to :thumbsup:
I got these sneakers especially for photography purposes - we were searching for something colorful and I came across these at Custo Barcelona - turned out to be really good and comfy for activities like these. They are good in wet weather too :thumbsup:



suzimalteselover said:


> Oh my gosh, that was so cool, Kat!:aktion033: I felt like I was right there with you! What a wonderful experience and such breathtaking beauty!!!! :happy: Thanks for sharing with us. :thumbsup: You always make such great vids too! :you rock: I can't wait to hear and see the rest of your summer adventure!


OH MY!!! Suzi, did you know that this picture (your siggie) is the first I see of Josey's trip to Laguna beach :w00t: LOVE it AWWWWWWWWWWH that beach baby looks TOO CUTE FOR WORDS!!! Did you share more of her beach trip? oh please let me know if you did :wub::wub:
hugs
Kat


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think you were flying thru a postcard WOW! Yikes but WOW! I would never do it but have flown 3 hours in a helicopter. Not quite the same thing at all. I like a floor beneath me, even if it was see thru under my feet. 
What beautiful scenery.... it reminded me of Becky and Heini's photos.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my GOODNESS!!!! That looks amazing. It looks so...so...peaceful.

I'd be too afraid to ever do bungee jumping or sky diving, but that seems so much better? Like calmer, slower...or maybe thats just how your video was ahah. But you just kinda glide around, instead of falling towards the ground like the other 2.

I've always wanted to do parasailing at the beach, but I always worry because they drop people down in the ocean and back up again, I'd freak out. Maybe I will try and some day. And what you did just looks awesome. I want to do that!!!

Ok but are you attached to that thing? Or what if it comes off, do you still wear a parachute or anything like just in case?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You gotta come to the US to visit,I'll take you up for a plane ride,who knows w/ you spirit of adventure you'd tell me "spin the plane Michelle"!
My hubby won't let me spin the plane when he's with me,but a couple of my friends will...
Now we'll have to call you Katkoota the Katbird...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maglily said:


> have flown 3 hours in a helicopter. Not quite the same thing at all.


still is a nice ride, i am sure 



SugarBob62 said:


> Like calmer, slower...or maybe thats just how your video was ahah. But you just kinda glide around, instead of falling towards the ground
> 
> I've always wanted to do parasailing at the beach, but I always worry because they drop people down in the ocean and back up again, I'd freak out. Maybe I will try and some day.
> 
> Ok but are you attached to that thing? Or what if it comes off, do you still wear a parachute or anything like just in case?


Paragliding: You can pick whatever type of gliding you like: the calm or the twirling/spinning rides or both. It is nice to divide the flight into both (in my opinion). When I took these videos and pictures, we were gliding calmly- At some point (when we go higher and closer to the mountains), you can feel the strong wind hitting. Yes, you do glide around; paragliding is free-flying  we kept on changing our altitude from very high to low in different locations which was also nice. Hans (instructor) was really good at it (he has more than 25 years of experience in it) and he did great steering the glider wing B)
When paragliding, you are buckled to a harness (paragliding harness) which offers support whether you were sitting while flying or running just before flying. The harness is comfortable; it is attached/connected to the paraglider wing. There is a reserve parachute that is connected to the harness in case of an emergency. 

I went parasailing in 2009. I was asked if I wanted to be dipped in the water or back to the speed boat. It was too cold for me, so I chose to only have my feet wet before going back to the boat - oh that was also nice, but paragliding, I liked better. 

I don't know about you Amanda, but for me, I LOVE these types of adventures; they give me a strange feeling that i can't explain: close to an excitement/thrill feeling, but even better than that - I hope I can experience others too. 

What you can do if you were interested is give one of them a try and see if you like it 



michellerobison said:


> You gotta come to the US to visit,I'll take you up for a plane ride,who knows w/ you spirit of adventure you'd tell me "spin the plane Michelle"!
> My hubby won't let me spin the plane when he's with me,but a couple of my friends will...
> Now we'll have to call you Katkoota the Katbird...


oh Michelle! that is another great idea :two thumbs up: It is AWESOME that you can spin the plane 
LOL by the way, that was the first thing I read back from Dianne when I shared that wanted to experience something similar to that - Katbird


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Amazing! You seemed to have had such a wonderful time. I could never do it...I would die of fright! I like my feet planted firmly on the ground!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, Kat, I really enjoyed watching your movie over the mountains of Zell am See!
That must be an unforgettable experience up in the sky! :aktion033: You did a great job, I never could do it! 
Here in Germany we have an expression that would say: I'm a 'Scary Rabbit', :HistericalSmiley:!

Thanks so much for sharing with us! Fantastic! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I want to take aerobatics sometime when they do a spin clinic. I missed it when they came a couple years ago.They get to spin,do loops ,rolls all sorts of fun maneuvers...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG Kat what a ride you had! What beautiful pictures and videos. Wow are you brave. Good for you.:thumbsup: You will never forget that trip that's for sure.
Welcome back!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh I am really happy to read that u liked the video, guys  I guess that the time taken to make and share it was so worth it :chili: 

My first time paragliding is sure one these days that I will remember -FOREVER :wub: 



michellerobison said:


> I want to take aerobatics sometime when they do a spin clinic. I missed it when they came a couple years ago.They get to spin,do loops ,rolls all sorts of fun maneuvers...


Cool :aktion033: are they coming anytime soon? So is it like a course /learning session or something similar? How long have you been into this? Sure sounds interesting- it is amazing that u can do it:chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Uhh, nice sneakers, Kat. LOL I wanted to see your beautiful face. Also, I wasn't too far off with my "Free Bird" guess. LOL

So glad you had a wonderful vacation in Austria. Looks absolutely stunning there.
xoxoxoxooxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

KAG said:


> Uhh, nice sneakers, Kat. LOL I wanted to see your beautiful face. Also, I wasn't too far off with my "Free Bird" guess. LOL
> 
> So glad you had a wonderful vacation in Austria. Looks absolutely stunning there.
> xoxoxoxooxo


Yup, u sure weren't far away from your guess 

:HistericalSmiley: LOL Kerry u were hoping to see Kat's face but ended up meeting the sneakers instead - awwh:wub: I guess that to see Kat, u gotta meet her in person  ...or wait for her to draw a Kat-toon of herself LOL that I can share in the web 

I wish that I was brave enough to share my photos in the Internet. You know I just realized that I am braver to fly than to share my own photos in the Internet :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG, this was amazing!:aktion033: What a beautiful day you had and the view!!! I wished I was up there with you:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Purple-peep said:


> OMG, this was amazing!:aktion033: What a beautiful day you had and the view!!! I wished I was up there with you:thumbsup:


Glad that you liked it :chili: 
i think that you would have liked it up there :thumbsup:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm late for the party, AGAIN:blush:. Welcome home Kat,Snowy & Crystal :chili::chili::chili::chili:. I knew what "Kat is a Bird" meant. I remembered you wanting to try paragliding a while back. What an awesome video of your adventure, I can almost feel the wind. When you giggled, I giggled. What fun. Sure brightened my day. You are a very brave little lady & I'm so happy you got to fullfill your dream. :aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> I'm late for the party, AGAIN:blush:. Welcome home Kat,Snowy & Crystal :chili::chili::chili::chili:. I knew what "Kat is a Bird" meant. I remembered you wanting to try paragliding a while back. What an awesome video of your adventure, I can almost feel the wind. When you giggled, I giggled. What fun. Sure brightened my day. You are a very brave little lady & I'm so happy you got to fullfill your dream. :aktion033:


Haha Sue, you probably know me very well by now :wub: 
An adventure similar to that was something that I always wanted to do. People then say, you either like it or hate it after your first time. I gotta tell you: I didn't like it; I actually LOVED it. 
Happy to read that you liked the vid ^_^


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a great video, and what a thrilling experience! I think you've just renewed my desire to try it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LitGal said:


> I think you've just renewed my desire to try it.


:chili::clap::chili::clap:


----------

